# iPhone XR chinois



## tapeton (1 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Utilisant actuellement 2 iPhone (un 6s en principal et un 5s en secondaire) afin d’avoir ma ligne pro et perso j’envisageais de prendre un des nouveaux iPhone pour n’avoir enfin qu’un seul appareil. Cependant les nouveaux mobiles comporte bien 2 sim mais seulement 1 sim réel (l’autre est une esim) devant le peu d’entrain des opérateurs à supporter cela je souhaiterais donc acquérir un iPhone XR chinois (Hong Kong) qui comporte lui 2 vrais sim. Cependant je ne sais pas comment ni ou acheter un tel modèle ? 
En allant à l’Apple store du coin et leur demandant de commander tel mobile avec son numéro de référence ?

Merci d’avance pour vos réponses,
tapeton


----------



## Wizepat (1 Mai 2019)

Salut,

Il faut aller à Hong Kong... [emoji2958] Sur Amazon chinois, mais attention au frais d’expédition et de douane. Ce sera écrit en chinois pour le coup. 

Renseignes toi sur la comptabilité des modèles chinois avec les réseaux européens.


----------



## LaJague (1 Mai 2019)

Sur Rakuten mais pas de garantie en Europe ...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

En chine , je crois que c'est la version A2105
Voici ses caractéristique 


*Modèle A2105**
FDD‑LTE (bandes 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 25, 26, 28, 29, 30, 32, 66)
TD‑LTE (bandes 34, 38, 39, 40, 41)
UMTS/HSPA+/DC-HSDPA (850, 900, 1 700/2 100, 1 900, 2 100 MHz)
GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1 800, 1 900 MHz)


----------



## beyyy18 (2 Mai 2019)

Bonsoir, vas sur Amazon mais attention aux frais de douane


----------



## Chris K (22 Mai 2019)

tapeton a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Utilisant actuellement 2 iPhone (un 6s en principal et un 5s en secondaire) afin d’avoir ma ligne pro et perso j’envisageais de prendre un des nouveaux iPhone pour n’avoir enfin qu’un seul appareil. Cependant les nouveaux mobiles comporte bien 2 sim mais seulement 1 sim réel (l’autre est une esim) devant le peu d’entrain des opérateurs à supporter cela je souhaiterais donc acquérir un iPhone XR chinois (Hong Kong) qui comporte lui 2 vrais sim. Cependant je ne sais pas comment ni ou acheter un tel modèle ?
> En allant à l’Apple store du coin et leur demandant de commander tel mobile avec son numéro de référence ?
> ...



Hello !

Tu as trouvé ton bonheur ? Ayant marre d’attendre qu’Orange se bouge je cherche à acheter un iPhone Xr ou XS avec deux cartes SIM physiques.
J’ai trouvé ce site : http://www.uniqbe.com/ qui semble vendre les bonnes versions de ces iPhone. Mais bon... aucune indication de fiabilité du dit site...
Sinon je vais tenterai directement auprès d’Apple en les appelant.


----------

